# Ocala Florida Installation Technician



## ptannjr (Jun 18, 2008)

Top 50 Retailer according to Mobile Electronics Magazine is looking to expand.

We are looking to expand our capacity again. We would like some one who has a strong foundation as a tech. They need to be some one who has a desire to grow, learn and help a company grow as well.

*Must have 3-5 years minimum in shop experience.* Some one who can stand on their own and be a strong asset to the team and grow with us

Security, Remote Start, deck and 4, basic enclosure building, comfortable with tuning cars with an O-Scope and the such.

Must have own complete tool set up.

MECP not required to be hired but with in the first 30 days basic is required and advanced with in the next 90 days.

Please forward Resumes and salary requirements to [email protected]. Emails with out will not be considered.

$13-$30 an hour based on skill, experience and certifications. We have Medical, Dental and Vision available to our staff with up to 75% paid by us for the employee's basic plan.


----------



## ptannjr (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Ocala Florida Instalaltion Technician*

bump


----------



## ptannjr (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Ocala Florida Instalaltion Technician*

Bump, we were recently named one of the Top 12 Retailers in the nation. Who wouldn't want to work in that setting?


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

I worked with Parish in the mid 90's. He was a cool guy and was definitely enthusiastic about audio.

Good luck finding some decent help!


----------



## ptannjr (Jun 18, 2008)

Hispls said:


> I worked with Parish in the mid 90's. He was a cool guy and was definitely enthusiastic about audio.
> 
> Good luck finding some decent help!


Thank you for the kind words and remembering me. 

I feel disadvantaged! Don't know the screen name! Who is this? Where did we work together at?


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

ptannjr said:


> Thank you for the kind words and remembering me.
> 
> I feel disadvantaged! Don't know the screen name! Who is this? Where did we work together at?


My name is Jon

I think the place was "Safari" at the time... can't remember what the other one was called. You used to have a small car (honda?) with a couple of the old round Kicker Solo 15's and ZR1000 as I recall. 

At the time I had a mid 80's lincoln town car with red orion amps, 6 JBL 12's, and an alarm that had an air horn that went off when the door was opened.

I used to come in and buy stuff, then worked at the store on Magnolia (I think that was the street... you were typically at the other one on 200 IIRC). The hours at the time were a little much for me and the money was barely covering my gas.

Anyway, I remember you as a cool guy when I used to just come in and buy stuff, and those shops did do a ton of audio builds. 

I'll be sure to stop by and say "hey" this winter when I come down to the area.


----------



## ptannjr (Jun 18, 2008)

Ok, I remember you. You went to the installer institute or one of the schools didn't you? I think you had the enclosure fiberglassed in the trunk? 

Yeah pay was short back then. I think when I started with them my take home for 6 day work week was like $199.67. Did not make much money back then.


----------



## ptannjr (Jun 18, 2008)

Hispls said:


> My name is Jon
> 
> I think the place was "Safari" at the time... can't remember what the other one was called. You used to have a small car (honda?) with a couple of the old round Kicker Solo 15's and ZR1000 as I recall.


Thay was my CRX. That thing got down! I love that car! I ran the Audio Worx store for them.




> Anyway, I remember you as a cool guy when I used to just come in and buy stuff, and those shops did do a ton of audio builds.


Back then audio and security IS all we did. No need or time to tint, do wheels, upholstery and other stuff!




> I'll be sure to stop by and say "hey" this winter when I come down to the area.


That would be great. I look forward to it.


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

ptannjr said:


> Ok, I remember you. You went to the installer institute or one of the schools didn't you? I think you had the enclosure fiberglassed in the trunk?
> 
> Yeah pay was short back then. I think when I started with them my take home for 6 day work week was like $199.67. Did not make much money back then.


Yep. That's me. Got the fiberglass from a boat yard down in Crystal River (a great price IIRC, they pumped it into cheap jugs out of a 55 gallon drum).

Damn, you made a whole 200$! How did it feel to be the 1%? LOL. Even at 1.50$ a gallon I wasn't even paying for gas and lunches. 

There were some really good guys working there though. I wasn't impressed with the owners, but I can't trash talk too much since they had a number of successful shops and I definitely didn't see any hack installs going out of there.



ptannjr said:


> Thay was my CRX. That thing got down! I love that car! I ran the Audio Worx store for them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, that's the name of it. That CRX was a very loud build at the time. I recall buying some of those nice Kicker tweeters from you there when I first moved down to Florida. I think I let my brother use them and they got stolen.... shame since people really chase those tweeters nowadays.

Will definitely look you up this winter.


----------



## ptannjr (Jun 18, 2008)

Hispls said:


> Yep. That's me. Got the fiberglass from a boat yard down in Crystal River (a great price IIRC, they pumped it into cheap jugs out of a 55 gallon drum).
> 
> Damn, you made a whole 200$! How did it feel to be the 1%? LOL. Even at 1.50$ a gallon I wasn't even paying for gas and lunches.
> 
> ...


Yeah Peter and Eric had their way about them. They knew what their vision was and it was either their way or the high way. Learned a good amount from them. Both good and bad.


----------

